# Equine Dentists - Yorkshire Area?



## CxLBx (29 May 2010)

Does anyone know of any Equine dentists that cover the Yorkshire Area that they would reccommend? or on the other hand, would NOT reccommend?

Thanks,
CxLBx


----------



## Munchkin (29 May 2010)

I use Sally Kingsley http://www.s4edt.com/


----------



## HazellB (1 June 2010)

I use Jon Taylor and he's brilliant with a capitol B!

My mare's like a very happy spaniel, always leaping about like a loony and he just got on with the job without batting an eyelid. After the mare had danced about all the time he was working on her, even lifting him off his feet a few times, he just said "She was a bit ... er .... shuffly!" and said he'd be happy to work on her again. She hadn't been seen by a dentist in years by the look of her mouth and he did a superb job quickly and with no fuss at all. Thirty five quid very well spent, I'd say.

Sadly, all of the business cards with his number on are in my shop, so I don't have his number handy. If nobody else can post it, I will try and remember this weekend. He was recommended to me by Roddy at Vermuyden Vets, Goole.


----------



## danielle23 (1 June 2010)

I use John Cranage, in north yorks, i dont no how far he travels? Hes good 
The number i have is 01439770000 
Danielle x


----------



## EQUISCENE (1 June 2010)

Another one for John Cranage!


----------



## Indy (2 June 2010)

I use Paul Waudby and would recommend him.

Work uses Martin Brookes and they hold him in high regard.

Both have websites


----------



## Horseman (18 July 2010)

I use Antony de Csernatony from wakefield west yorkshire, he is great with the horses and also covers lancashire... his website is
www.progressive-horse-dentistry.co.uk


----------



## pearlygirl (18 July 2010)

I used  Sally Kingsley recently and she was fantastic.


----------



## Izzwizz (18 July 2010)

Martin Brookes - very good and professional, friendly and patient.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (18 July 2010)

Def 2nd Martin Brooks. My dilly dartmoor loved him. 

Mary Kate is also fab. She will def also travel.


----------



## kirstyl (18 July 2010)

Robert Ruddy! He's brilliant. If you want his number PM me.  He also does clinics at Ledston and Easingwold (I think) which is great and very cost effective if your horse needs to be sedated


----------



## TheCurlyPony (19 July 2010)

Paul Waudby.   Not a Robert Ruddy fan, pm me if you want any further info.


----------



## danandyozz (19 July 2010)

There are Full list of B.E.V.A. Qualified Dentists and B.A.E.D.T. Members at www.baedt.com and a list of WWAED Qualified Densitsts at http://www.wwaed.org/

however, there are some B.E.V.A. Qualified Dentists that are not on the list. Make sure you EDT uses a bright headtorch / spec lite and is making an effort to keep upto date with modern tools and techniques.

Dan


----------



## janey31 (19 July 2010)

I use Dean Crossman - he works round Darlington in Co Durham but goes well into North Yorkshire and is excellent - the horse I had on loan before was a nightmare for the first dentist I tried - head up in the air with me hanging on trying to calm her down - dentist shouting at me and her - not a good experience.

When Dean came she went all soft and just stood without being held - like she was a completely different horse.  Dean does a lot of the horses on the yard as well and is known to be able to work with the problem ones - his charges are reasonable too


----------



## samuelhorse (20 July 2010)

another vote for Dean Crossman and John Cranage, both good x


----------



## Hels_Bells (20 July 2010)

Another vote for Paul Waudby.  He's very calm and patient and at ease with the horses.


----------



## xloopylozzax (20 July 2010)

another not a robert ruddy fan, we're looking for someone else. would be interested in above posters reason if you would be kind enough to pm
hes right enough with the horses just dont rate his work, struggling to keep weight on my previous good doer even in summer after he had a go on him.


----------



## Azmar (20 July 2010)

Kevin Hallet
07921 911644
equestman@hotmail.com
Fully recommended


----------



## brighteyes (20 July 2010)

Paul Waudby.  No question.


----------



## VictoriaEDT (21 July 2010)

BEVA and WWAED hold lists of the qualified EDTs in the UK. Sally, martin brookes, paul waudby are on those lists.


----------



## beetlejuice (23 July 2010)

we use mark edmonds from cheshire.
hes fantastic can deal with problem horses and never has any need to sedate the naughtiest of horses.

would recommend him 100%


----------



## JenHunt (23 July 2010)

another vote for sally kingsley.. she excellent and such a lovely inspirational person.
ETA - another vote for not robert ruddy, like someone else said, just don't rate his work


----------



## ponydentist (24 July 2010)

I cover the yorkshire area. Visit my website for any further info or references details of qualifications training lecturer instructor qualifications etc.

I specialise in nervous, fractious horses and ponies who have previously had to be sedated and am able to help such animals without sedation if you would like to go down that route.

I have trained and assisted many of the practitioners listed in this thread and have a very good knowledge of the industry and those in it so if you would like to pm me for information on anyone mentioned or whomyou have heard of and want details on their training backgrounds, qualifications etc i will be glad to assist. 

www.paulwaudbyequinedentist.co.uk


----------



## Tuskers (11 January 2011)

Hi does anyone have Dean Crossman's number? I lost all of the contacts from my phone and really do not want to have to start using a different dentist.

Cheers


----------



## horseygin (8 March 2011)

Another vote for Kevin Hallett, NEVER loses his cool and is unfailingly patient and pleasant to you and your horse.Not the most expensive either and will not charge if work is not necessary- as mine sometimes arent. Ianson brothers are both very good too.


----------



## horsedreams (9 March 2011)

horseygin said:



			Another vote for Kevin Hallett, NEVER loses his cool and is unfailingly patient and pleasant to you and your horse.Not the most expensive either and will not charge if work is not necessary- as mine sometimes arent. Ianson brothers are both very good too.
		
Click to expand...

another 100% vote for kevin hallett look at his website really understanding guy who will come out to you asap in emergancy and very resaonable in price and keeps you informed as he is working on your horse


----------



## stencilface (9 March 2011)

Another no for robert from me - just awful bedside manner, and very keen to sedate 

We use an old guy called Ken Holmes, but when he retires we will be looking at another. He is just so great with the horses, we have never had to sedate one over 15 years with him, he just talks to them all the time.  He has no quals (AFAIK) but ours never struggle with eating or keeping weight on!  

I'm not keen on Sally K either though, so names above will be useful for me


----------



## malibooth (9 March 2011)

Kevin Hallett - he travels all around.

equestman@hotmail.com
www.equinedentist4u.co.uk
07921 911644

Hope this helps,
Anna
http://www.tipsandbits.com


----------



## kirstyl (9 March 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Another no for robert from me - just awful bedside manner, and very keen to sedate 

We use an old guy called Ken Holmes, but when he retires we will be looking at another. He is just so great with the horses, we have never had to sedate one over 15 years with him, he just talks to them all the time.  He has no quals (AFAIK) but ours never struggle with eating or keeping weight on!  

I'm not keen on Sally K either though, so names above will be useful for me 

Click to expand...

Well, I disagree totally.  Robert is fantastic and has made a huge difference to all the horses I have asked him to treat and many friends (several professional producers and eventers) use him.  I wonder whether you disagree with your vet sedating for treatment?


----------



## Indy (10 March 2011)

I used Ken Holmes (with his assistant Moira) - once - a long, long time ago.  He sang 'It's a long way to Tipperary' in its entirety all the time rasping away and once he'd run out of verses he said he'd done.  Granted all of my horses stood stock still but all of them had a 'I can't believe this is happening to me' expression in their eyes.

And then he insisted that my little thoroughbred was in fact a Connemara with a false Wetherby's passport!  I don't know who was more suitably perplexed me or the Connemara masquerading as a thorougbred!


----------



## hellywelly1 (10 March 2011)

i swear by robin ernshaw from leeds! he can be very busy but has attend to my horses in the evenings to help me out. he even came out xmas eve to my 4yo even tho he had the day off! 
He travels miles from lincs to blackpool and he is based around leeds. 
my last mare didnt like the dentist then she had robin. she was so much better.


----------



## tazzy69 (11 March 2011)

Kenin Hallet. Amazing man! He just tucks the end of the leadrope through his belt and walks with the horse round the yard, talking away to them as he's working. He lets you have a feel in the mouth if there are sharp edges, then a feel after he's finished so you can feel the difference. He is so knowledgable about all things horsey. He's also an amazing riding instructor!


----------



## Horseman (1 May 2011)

www.progressive-horse-dentistry.co.uk


----------

